# Anonymous Hackers released their own OS



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes! Its true,  Anonymous Hackers released their own Operating System with name "Anonymous-OS", is Live is an ubuntu-based distribution and created under Ubuntu 11.10 and uses Mate desktop. One can create a live USB.

Pre-installed apps on Anonymous-OS:
- ParolaPass Password Generator
- Find Host IP
- Anonymous HOIC
- Ddosim
- Pyloris
- Slowloris
- TorsHammer
- Sqlmap
- Havij
- Sql Poison
- Admin Finder
- John the Ripper
- Hash Identifier
- Tor
- XChat IRC
- Pidgin
- Vidalia
- Polipo
- JonDo
- i2p
- Wireshark
- Zenmap
…and more

It was available for download for now they have taken off  and the that can be read here.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 16, 2012)

Its best if anyone plans to download it reads this: Anonymous Claim Anonymous-OS is Fake

I would recheck the credibility of your source (that you didn't mention) if I were you.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 16, 2012)

*Source:*
thehackernews.com

*Upadte:*
Another Live OS for  anonymity available called "Tails". Which is a live CD or live USB that aims at preserving your privacy and anonymity.It helps you to use the Internet anonymously almost anywhere you go and on any computer:all connections to the Internet are forced to go through the Tor network or to leave no trace on the computer you're using unless you ask it explicitly, or use state-of-the-art cryptographic tools to encrypt your files, email and instant messaging. You can Download Tail from Here

I still doubt that the Anonymous OS is fake or not.
As different websites quote different things and only their twitter page says thats its fake but its not have mentioned any where else like on their FB page or on their website or blog.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

its fake..cant you see...

anonymous is not much into public services lol


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyways guys check out the update in my above post.That seems to be more interesting


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2012)

Anonymous-OS is so lame, shudve been AnonymOS
PS protip: teh only legendary tier Lunix distro is Hannah Montana Linux>> *hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

#fake


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

anonymous user created anonymous OS..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2012)

Fake. And closed.

Reopened.


			
				hellknight said:
			
		

> It's not fake.. See this..
> *arstechnica.com/business/news/2012...elivery-device-hands-on-with-anonymous-os.ars


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 16, 2012)

Anorion said:


> PS protip: teh only legendary tier Lunix distro is Hannah Montana Linux>> Home



If I was Linus Torvalds I'd probably suicide....


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

^^Fortunately you are not



Zangetsu said:


> anonymous user created anonymous OS..


anonymous user ???? And i thought it is Hacker's Group.Lol


----------

